# North Manitou Island, WOW!



## Steve

My only complaint about this trip was that it was far too short. I wished the ferry would run into rough seas and would not be able to pick us up on Sunday.

We started by camping at the Sleeping Bear group campground Thursday night. We climbed the dunes behind the camp at dusk and were rewarded with a beautiful sunset.









Looking back towards Leland at the top of sleeping bear dunes at sunset.









Sunset from the dunes looking out at South Manitou Island. North Manitou (our destination could not easily be seen from here).









Lake Manitou, Wow! I was up at 4:30 in the morning because I was so excited about fishing Lake Manitou. It was almost daylight being one of the longest days of the year. A couple of adults including myself, snuck away in the morning to hit the lake. Fishing was spectacular especially using top water baits for small mouths. We had far too little time to fish!









Wildflowers near lake Michigan beach. This and Lake Manitou were our water sources for 27 people. Gravity feed water purifiers are the way to go!









Shore along north end of North Manitou Island. Had time for a quick dip to clean up after all hard slog the day before to our campsite. The water was Oh so cold but very refreshing.









Back country camping, only 2 tents allowed per group. We had a beautiful campsite in a huge meadow and were very spread out. You could literally live off the land with the wild strawberries and the fishing.


















Everyone gathered around the "kitchen". We ate mostly dehydrated food. Did I mention how much work it is to keep 27 people hydrated in the back country? Give you a whole new appreciation of clean water. What a great trip. I would recommend it to anyone. Somehow all the racoons on the island got killed off in 2002, so you only had to worry about chipmonks getting into your stuff during the day. Chippy's don't come out at night so no need to worry about critters at night.


----------



## tangleknot

Glad you had a great time. John and Kyle stayed on the island a couple of summers ago and they basically had the same sentiments as you did and can't wait to make the next trip.


----------



## Nealbopper

I have backpacked at Manitou North and South once a year for the last 5 years. It's a GREAT place to go as long as you are aware of the poison Ivy and the No seeums, i an highly allergic to both so i keep my ivy wipes close by and the DEET even closer. The black flies can carry you away and fishing from shore on the outside of the island is real bad. Lake Manitou on the otherhand is great is you take plastic crawdads and sinkers. Other than that. Its AWESOME!!!:coolgleam


----------



## Steve

Mosquitoes were so thick you could cut them with a knife around lake Manitou, but a head net and long sleave shirt and pants fix that. I can't stand DEET. Poison Ivy doesn't seem to phase me much (knock on wood). I really believe that at times during the summer and early fall you could live off the land quite easily. What is really great is that something wiped out all the racoons on North Manitou in 2002, so the only critter you have to worry about is the chippys which are only out in the day.


----------



## bullydog324

Wow! Looks like it was an awesome trip!


----------



## eddiejohn4

What great trip you guys must of had, I wish I was there.


----------



## Steve

Left me hungry for more, that's for sure. Hoping we go back again for a longer period of time.


----------



## BobbyM

Hi Steve, sorry to dig up an old thread. Looks like you guys had a great time. I'm planning a NMI trip for early this summer. Do you recall exactly where on the island the field pictured in your second-to-the-last photo above is?

Thanks!


----------



## Steve

Yes I do! PM me. Planning a trip to Pictured Rocks this year.


----------



## BobbyM

Steve said:


> Yes I do! PM me. Planning a trip to Pictured Rocks this year.


 
Message sent


----------

